# SPINNING WING



## gooseslayer21 (Sep 25, 2003)

ARE THE SPINNING WING DUCK AND GOOSE DECOYS WORTH THE MONEY.
WHY OR WHY NOT


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes they are great for ducks but the geese dont like them so turn them off when geese are coming in. Good luck! Try to get one with a remote.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In my short experiences in the field and water this year their effectiveness has dropped like a rock. I highly agree a remote is the way to go, and if you're using them in the field keep them as low as possible to the ground (geese won't flare as easy).

My :2cents:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

No don't use one. Enough of them out in the fields already. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think they're still effective enough to warrant buying one but they're definitely not the 'duck magnet' they were a couple seasons ago. Make sure you paint the wings drab if you get one that's shiny. We had a guy set up 200 yds away from us that first week of October who had his out and when the sun started shining it looked like he had a spinning mirror. If you're hunting over water try to put them in a shaded spot if possible.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got to agree.They are still affective. This weekend we set up and were pulling ducks from way up in the stratosphere. we got our limit in 2 hours. The weekend before we didn't bring one and we got our limit of Canadians but only 5 mallards. They still work. It's all about your presentation. My family runs 2 or 3 a ta time. They all have remotes and the wings are toned down on the back a little.

They are still worth the money, and just as affective.

Mav....


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone have experience with the mojo goose?

-Phil


----------

